# Tear Stains - At Wit's End



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi - Goliath is 23 months old; Jezebel 10 months. Both have dark tear and beard stains. So far, their tears were cultured and drops prescribed. I've used the following products all with NO positive results: Eye Envy, Angel Eyes, Crystal Eyes by Four Paws, Drs. Foster & Smith Show Eyes. I changed their food to salmon and rice, bathe them weekly using No More Tears near the eyes and a whitening shampoo for their beards. In between baths, I wash stained areas with No More Tears once or twice.

Is there anything I'm missing or should I give up and love 'em as they are? I have the only Maltese in the southern Mexico state of Chiapas where I live so there is no one here to ask. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I HAVE USED ANGEL EYES BEFORE ON MY BABY AND IT SEEMED TO WORK BUT IT TOOK AT LEAST 2 WEEKS BEFORE I NOTICE A BIG DIFFERENCE. ITS NOT COMPLETELY GONE BUT LOOKS 90% BETTER. GOOD LUCK I KNOW IT CAN BE FRUSTRATING


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

IF she's been checked for blocked tear ducts and has no retained baby teeth or ear infection
I would try a round of Tylan Powder for 10 days. It's always worked for mine. I would also
try a food with no rice and no poultry to see if this makes a difference.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ May 5 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772163


> Hi - Goliath is 23 months old; Jezebel 10 months. Both have dark tear and beard stains. So far, their tears were cultured and drops prescribed. I've used the following products all with NO positive results: Eye Envy, Angel Eyes, Crystal Eyes by Four Paws, Drs. Foster & Smith Show Eyes. I changed their food to salmon and rice, bathe them weekly using No More Tears near the eyes and a whitening shampoo for their beards. In between baths, I wash stained areas with No More Tears once or twice.
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing or should I give up and love 'em as they are? I have the only Maltese in the southern Mexico state of Chiapas where I live so there is no one here to ask. Thanks for any suggestions.[/B]


I have come to the belief that tear staining is contagious. What ever bacteria is on there gets onto your combs. You need to wash your combs daily with just soap and water and this will help. 
Most vets think this is a "cosmetic" problem. It's not. Clindimiacin works with a 14 day course. It will get you ahead of the germ causing the infection. It binds with the enzyme in the tears. 
Another thing that was pointed out to me was that a slightly almond eye has less tear staining than a round eye (which the standard calls for). The tears go to the inner corner like they are supposed to, where as the round eye does not. 

IMO
Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never seen a difference between round and almond eyes. In yorkies, who have almond eyes
you will often see staining although it's not as noticable due to their hair color.
Clindamyacin should help
since it's an antibiotic (as is tylosin) closely related to lincosin. Tylan is easier to keep on hand as it's a powder and can store indefinitely, also without a prescription. The yeast that develops due to the overspill of tears making
a moist area for the yeast to grow is certainly contagious. It can help to keep the face clean and
dry until treatment begins working. An eye wash helps too. Fresh Eyes Collyrium twice a day works well.
.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I noticed MAJOR difference with Sam's tear stains when I gave him water from the fridge and bottled water so if you aren't feeding them bottled water then try it and see if it'll work. It took about a week but it worked for us. Good luck with your babies.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I to had problems with the staining and was told by someone that if I was on well or city water
didn't matter which that I should only give them distilled bottle water. It did make a big
difference in mine. Hope thats all it will take for you.

Lucy


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ May 5 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772164


> I HAVE USED ANGEL EYES BEFORE ON MY BABY AND IT SEEMED TO WORK BUT IT TOOK AT LEAST 2 WEEKS BEFORE I NOTICE A BIG DIFFERENCE. ITS NOT COMPLETELY GONE BUT LOOKS 90% BETTER. GOOD LUCK I KNOW IT CAN BE FRUSTRATING[/B]


Thanks. I use AE religiously for over 4 months and saw absolutely no change.


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Casper had tear staining and through advice from SM I changed his food and now give him bottled water, he has no more tear stains. I tried everything you tried too.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 5 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772170


> QUOTE (Inchiapas @ May 5 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772163





> Hi - Goliath is 23 months old; Jezebel 10 months. Both have dark tear and beard stains. So far, their tears were cultured and drops prescribed. I've used the following products all with NO positive results: Eye Envy, Angel Eyes, Crystal Eyes by Four Paws, Drs. Foster & Smith Show Eyes. I changed their food to salmon and rice, bathe them weekly using No More Tears near the eyes and a whitening shampoo for their beards. In between baths, I wash stained areas with No More Tears once or twice.
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing or should I give up and love 'em as they are? I have the only Maltese in the southern Mexico state of Chiapas where I live so there is no one here to ask. Thanks for any suggestions.[/B]


I have come to the belief that tear staining is contagious. What ever bacteria is on there gets onto your combs. You need to wash your combs daily with just soap and water and this will help. 
Most vets think this is a "cosmetic" problem. It's not. Clindimiacin works with a 14 day course. It will get you ahead of the germ causing the infection. It binds with the enzyme in the tears. 
Another thing that was pointed out to me was that a slightly almond eye has less tear staining than a round eye (which the standard calls for). The tears go to the inner corner like they are supposed to, where as the round eye does not. 

IMO
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]
OK,


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I might be of some help to you. It has taken us an entire year to get Hunter's tear staining to a minimum. This is what we have done.

First, get rid of all poultry in his diet. This will require you to be very careful about the treats you give him as many treats contain chicken flavoring in some capacity so read the ingrediants carefully. (we use natural balance venison and sweet potato)

Second, eliminate as many grains as possible - rice, wheat, etc from food and treats. Again, this requires you to be a lable reader for treats but it's well worth it. (we feed natural balance sweet potato and venison treats, dehydrated sweet potato by Simply, and buddy biscuits in sweet potato - these have a little bit of grain but Hunter seems to be ok with them, we also feed carrots, peas, and pieces of fruit as treats).

Third, clean the eye area once a day or every other day with Spa Lavash (this is the only product that I have found to work well).

Fourth, give your baby only bottled water (we don't do distilled, just regular bottled).

Fifth, clean your babies feet when he comes back in from outside - sometimes irritations from allergies can increase the tears.

Sixth, have your vet check the shape of your babies inner eye to nose slope. Hunter's is not a ledge (45 degree slope) but almost a right angle (90 degree cliff) so he is more prone to tear staining as the tears don't naturally weep from his eye but pool inside this cliff so we have learned to be more diligant.

Seven, keep the hair out of your dog's eyes and away from their mouth - for Hunter this means puppy cut and shorter beard.

Please know that you will not get results immediatly. This is a natural process and as I said before it has taken us an entire year to get to where we are today. Hunter's face is still wet in the eye area a lot but there is much less staining. This is what works for him. You need to attempt anything like this for 3 months or so before you decide what is and is not working (said my vet) because you need to allow your dog's body to process out all the bad stuff and be filled with only the good stuff.

I hope this helps.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

A couple of very kind breeders recently reccommended to me "A Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream" Kibble Food.

I have had Mia and Leo on it for about a month now....no tear stains at all from Mia....and Leo stained very rarely anyway. Mia was my stainer...not very bad...but noticeable....now no staining from either....Mia is now 9 months and Leo 8...so that also could have something to do with it now that they are done cutting their adult teeth.

They say this food is very good for them and is for all life stages which I love.

They only down side is it does not come in small kibble....so I use a food chopper to make the kibble smaller, which works perfectly.

Here is the A taste of the Wild link 

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/produ...canine_formula/

Hopefully, if you decide on this food or even if you don't, all the wonderful advice above, hopefully you will see an improvement.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Yes i also used Angle eyes on my sugar and it took awhile but she don't have much tearing at all now..When i take her to the groomers i have her to cut just alittle around the eyes. till the Malt face look but that helps some as well... hope this helps..


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

> Yes i also used Angle eyes on my sugar and it took awhile but she don't have much tearing at all now..When i take her to the groomers i have her to cut just alittle around the eyes. till the Malt face look but that helps some as well... hope this helps..
> 
> Thanks to all of you kind people who took the time to help. Unfortunately, none of the food or snack products you mentioned exist in my part of the world, southern Mexico almost to the Guatemalan border. As far as washes, I'll see if the company ships here. One can't insure packages coming to Mexico in the mail, probably because so many never arrive. DHL charges over $35 US just to send a one page document to the States. I don't travel outside of this area. My babes and I all drink bottled water.
> 
> Everyone's grooming and cleansing tips are appreciated and I'll try them each of them. If all fails and they still resemble "Ricky Raccoon," I'll still adore them.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy is 2 yrs old now. She still has tear staining. I have gone through the commercial products, i.e. AE's etc. I have changed her diet to the NB salmon and sweet potatoes, and changed treats. I am washing her face with spa lavish as well.
I am going to give the bottled water a try on her. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

After trying everything you can think of myself (including Angel Eyes), I followed the advice of a post on here and started putting a bit of dried buttermilk in Nissa's food EVERY day and can't tell you how happy I am with the results! NO STAINING! You can find it in the baking section of the grocery store. I keep it in the refridge even though you don't have to but feel it keeps it fresher. I've also heard that yogurt mixed in the food helps. I gave these ideas to Nissa's groomer and she also tried it and was truly amazed at the results, now it's what she recommends to all her clients and she said they come back very grateful for the great idea. Good luck!


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 11 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774853


> After trying everything you can think of myself (including Angel Eyes), I followed the advice of a post on here and started putting a bit of dried buttermilk in Nissa's food EVERY day and can't tell you how happy I am with the results! NO STAINING! You can find it in the baking section of the grocery store. I keep it in the refridge even though you don't have to but feel it keeps it fresher. I've also heard that yogurt mixed in the food helps. I gave these ideas to Nissa's groomer and she also tried it and was truly amazed at the results, now it's what she recommends to all her clients and she said they come back very grateful for the great idea. Good luck![/B]


Thanks so much. Believe it or not, no buttermilk exisits where I live! I'll try natural yogurt. The "secret" ingredient could be active bacillus, since it is in both products.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ May 12 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775142


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 11 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774853





> After trying everything you can think of myself (including Angel Eyes), I followed the advice of a post on here and started putting a bit of dried buttermilk in Nissa's food EVERY day and can't tell you how happy I am with the results! NO STAINING! You can find it in the baking section of the grocery store. I keep it in the refridge even though you don't have to but feel it keeps it fresher. I've also heard that yogurt mixed in the food helps. I gave these ideas to Nissa's groomer and she also tried it and was truly amazed at the results, now it's what she recommends to all her clients and she said they come back very grateful for the great idea. Good luck![/B]


Thanks so much. Believe it or not, no buttermilk exisits where I live! I'll try natural yogurt. The "secret" ingredient could be active bacillus, since it is in both products.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's exactly it and it truly does work. Remember, this will only work on what grows out and not on the existing hair. Good luck.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, and much to my dismay, we no longer can purchase the bottled water that made a big difference in Chrissy's tear staining. Our local grocery store and all of the other ones in our area no longer carry Crystal Springs. Are there any of the other quality brands of bottled water that are good to help eliminate tear stains??

Also, I also noticed that Rice was not a recommended ingredient in dog food. Chrissy eats NB Lamb and Brown Rice is does very well on it.

Linda


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ May 12 2009, 10:57 AM) 
QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 11 2009, 06:11 PM) 
After trying everything you can think of myself (including Angel Eyes), I followed the advice of a post on here and started putting a bit of dried buttermilk in Nissa's food EVERY day and can't tell you how happy I am with the results! NO STAINING! You can find it in the baking section of the grocery store. I keep it in the refridge even though you don't have to but feel it keeps it fresher. I've also heard that yogurt mixed in the food helps. I gave these ideas to Nissa's groomer and she also tried it and was truly amazed at the results, now it's what she recommends to all her clients and she said they come back very grateful for the great idea. Good luck!

Thanks so much. Believe it or not, no buttermilk exisits where I live! I'll try natural yogurt. The "secret" ingredient could be active bacillus, since it is in both products.
________________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________

Have tried many suggestions with varieties of results NONE thorough enough for me. We use Angel Eyes, bottled water, no foods with red dye, etc. I am willing to try the ButterMilk and can the Angel Eye's completely ( as it tastes Horrible & is expensive). I found a place on-line that sells the Buttermilk powder and the price is sure good for the quanity. I don't think we will use the whole 16 oz bag before the expiration date ( 9 months) I am wondering if refrigeration or sealing in a glass or plastic container is needed? I will try to find this in the supermarket. I know Publix will order it for me if I ask. I am sure it has to taste pleasant too. Thanks! I will let you know how we make out and I will take before and after photos.

Maybe we ( members of SM) should do a real test........... an organized test with groups ? It seems to me it would be worthwhile instead of paying money for all these theoretical cures we should find out what really works the best. Then once and for all we would give sound tested advice. We would just have a sheet where data is collected and submitted.


http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/...mpaign=shopping


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know for sure what caused Jodi's tear stains, (teething or food etc) but they eventually went away as he grew older and he is 2 now. I did use Angels Eyes and it helped but I did not use it every day or the full dose, and eventually stopped using it bec the tear stains were going away.

I do know that they came back in only a week when we tried Taste of the Wild, High Plains (Bison/Venison ) which is 42 % protein. So we switched foods to Innova had no problems with tears stains, (but note the rosemary extract ingredient ) and then to Wellness (no rosemary), and no tear stains with that either.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

The dried buttermilk states right on the label: "Refrigerate after opening." Mine loves the taste and eats her food ight up all at once--no waiting aroun and going back & forth to the food bowl like before..LOL! Hope it works cuz I am trying it out now, too.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ May 15 2009, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776795


> The dried buttermilk states right on the label: "Refrigerate after opening." Mine loves the taste and eats her food ight up all at once--no waiting aroun and going back & forth to the food bowl like before..LOL! Hope it works cuz I am trying it out now, too. [/B]


I bought the dried buttermilk tonight and will try it. I found it in the baking section at Walmart super center


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

How much dried buttermilk is supposed to be sprinkled on the food daily?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ May 12 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775142


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 11 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774853





> After trying everything you can think of myself (including Angel Eyes), I followed the advice of a post on here and started putting a bit of dried buttermilk in Nissa's food EVERY day and can't tell you how happy I am with the results! NO STAINING! You can find it in the baking section of the grocery store. I keep it in the refridge even though you don't have to but feel it keeps it fresher. I've also heard that yogurt mixed in the food helps. I gave these ideas to Nissa's groomer and she also tried it and was truly amazed at the results, now it's what she recommends to all her clients and she said they come back very grateful for the great idea. Good luck![/B]


Thanks so much. Believe it or not, no buttermilk exisits where I live! I'll try natural yogurt. The "secret" ingredient could be active bacillus, since it is in both products.
[/B][/QUOTE]


You can also try acidophilus tablets - crushed in the food. Acidophilus is the active ingredient in yogurt without the mess. This can be found in the vitamin section of your market, health food stores, drug stores, and Wal-Mart if you have one down there. Also as previously mentioned, read labels for food colorings. Red dye is used extensively in treats/food products, and will secrete in tears.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros used to get tearstains a lot as a baby. When he turned a year old I switched him to Orijen 6 fresh fish, and I'm not sure if it's the food, but between Orijen, him not teething anymore, and giving him filtered water he no longer has tear stains and hasn't had any for a long time. I also don't give him anything with food coloring. Good luck with your little one!

<div align='center'>Desiree & Eros


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too was wondering just how much dried buttermilk should be sprinkled on top of food?? I hope that someone who uses or has used it before will let us know. I do not want to give too much or too little. 

Thanks

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Just bumping this up. Could someone please let us know how much to sprinkle on the food?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Desiree @ May 17 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777558


> Eros used to get tearstains a lot as a baby. When he turned a year old I switched him to Orijen 6 fresh fish, and I'm not sure if it's the food, but between Orijen, him not teething anymore, and giving him filtered water he no longer has tear stains and hasn't had any for a long time. I also don't give him anything with food coloring. Good luck with your little one!
> 
> <div align='center'>Desiree & Eros


[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey Girl!!!
How you doing? Haven't heard from you for awhile. Glad Eros's tear staining has cleared up. Good advise.
Tear staining is so frustrating. 

Tina :biggrin:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ May 19 2009, 12:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778230


> Just bumping this up. Could someone please let us know how much to sprinkle on the food?[/B]


I just sprinkle a "pinch" all over the food, my malt loves it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

here's a link to a post when (Moxie'sMom) talked to Tonia (Rhapsody Maltese) at Westminster about tearstains and other things. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...p;hl=buttermilk


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Ms Gracie (Feb 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 6 2009, 06:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772618


> I think I might be of some help to you. It has taken us an entire year to get Hunter's tear staining to a minimum. This is what we have done.
> 
> First, get rid of all poultry in his diet. This will require you to be very careful about the treats you give him as many treats contain chicken flavoring in some capacity so read the ingrediants carefully. (we use natural balance venison and sweet potato)
> 
> ...


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I bought the natural yogurt and the powdered buttermilk today. My question is, can I give her both every day? I gave her about a teaspoon of the yogurt this evening and she loved it! But I didn't know if it's ok to give her the powdered buttermilk too?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (JustUs2 @ Jun 5 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786349


> I bought the natural yogurt and the powdered buttermilk today. My question is, can I give her both every day? I gave her about a teaspoon of the yogurt this evening and she loved it! But I didn't know if it's ok to give her the powdered buttermilk too?[/B]



I give mine both at the same time. I haven't had any problems with it. I mix it up in their food at night.


----------



## msmissy28 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was recommended by my groomer to feed "four paws" yeast tablets. 1-2 tablets a day. it worked initially with my 1st bottle. my HAPPY was rid of tear stains as well as the red stains of his four paws. so i went to get a 2nd bottle. but somehow, it didnt work anymore. so recently, i was recommended by another dog owner to try colloidal silver eye drop. anyone of u tried? where is a safe online website to get it? i've been hunting for it but just dun seem to be able to find it in pet shops in sg.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I too am still battling with tear stains. I recently watched a grooming video where the owner took a section of one of the perm. wave papers and cut it, folded it, and wrapped it around the section of the hair right at the inside corner of the eye. It is the part that wicks the moisture from the tear ducts down to the hair causing that stain. It is a tiny section and easy to identify. Then take a tiny band to hold it in place.

(Cutting and folding: Take one wave paper, cut in half. Fold each half in half, then fold in thirds. This also gives extra layers for the drainage to be wicked into. Wrap in thirds around the tiny section of hair, then band)

I worried that Zippy would rub her face and get them out, but she doesn't seem to be bothered by them at all. It does look like it might be working. The brown discoloration seems to be fading some. Change daily with grooming. Awkward at first, but gets easier.

Also, I make sure water dishes are washed daily. I changed to bottled water. Also, changed food to eliminate wheat and corn products. I am giving her a teaspoon of yogurt daily too as someone else on SM had suggested.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm fighting the tear stain battle, too, and I can't tell you how frustrated I am. My vet checked their tear ducts _twice_, and he assured me that tear flow was good. Could it be their food? My vet doesn't seem to think so. Right now, they're on Primal raw (lamb) and Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried (lamb). They also eat organic, free-range eggs with organic, extra virgin coconut oil, veggies, and a little bit of organic goat cheese. I also feed them organic, grass-fed beef or wild-caught salmon (no oil or salt added) at times. They eat fruit every day. I bought Tylan a while ago, but I have not used it yet, though my vet thinks I should start them on it.

I'm thinking about switching the Primal for Orijen's Fresh Fish formula and keeping them on this for at least six weeks. Yesterday, when I picked up some dog food, the owner of the store told me about a new, all-natural product that helps get rid of tear stains. He said it's not an antibiotic. When he gets this product in, he said he would give me a call. I want to make sure I exhaust all options before resorting to Tylan. 

Good luck to everyone battling the tear stains!!! It sure is frustrating. :smpullhair:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I would never use colloidal silver eye drops. I was once searching for an over the counter type of medicine for bronchitis colloidal silver is supposed to work. Now comes the major problem. It can and will turn your skin BLUE. Google and read all about it.


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ May 13 2009, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775672


> QUOTE (Inchiapas @ May 12 2009, 10:57 AM)
> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ May 11 2009, 06:11 PM)
> After trying everything you can think of myself (including Angel Eyes), I followed the advice of a post on here and started putting a bit of dried buttermilk in Nissa's food EVERY day and can't tell you how happy I am with the results! NO STAINING! You can find it in the baking section of the grocery store. I keep it in the refridge even though you don't have to but feel it keeps it fresher. I've also heard that yogurt mixed in the food helps. I gave these ideas to Nissa's groomer and she also tried it and was truly amazed at the results, now it's what she recommends to all her clients and she said they come back very grateful for the great idea. Good luck!
> 
> ...



Good Morning,

We purchased organic powdered buttermilk at Whole Foods and it is also listed online. The brand names we use are 1) Organic Valley, Family Farms and 2) Bob's Red Mill. Both Olive Flower and Ezra enjoy this mixed in their food. (Pssst! Ezra suggests to me he would also enjoy the buttermil mixed in to Olive Flower's food and I could confirm this by allowing him to sample her meal bowl to the metal.) In addition to the Lotus kibble and Oranix or raw food mix in the evening, I lightly dust the ingredients with buttermilk and gingerly stir. In the morning I just mix Stoneyfield organic plain yogurt in the kibble. 

Olive is in mid process of T & T and the buttermilk or yogurt along with excellent food and the Spa Facial Scrub 2x a day have provided a good management recipe for staining.


----------

